# Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?



## upahde (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

will denächst zum Aalangeln gehen und wollte mal fragen was für eine Rute ich benötige.

Wurfgewicht ?
Länge ?
Schnur ?
usw. 

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Lechfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Das entscheidenste sind deine Gewässerbedingungen.Gib doch mal ein paar Infos zu:
-Wo?Fließgewässer,See?
-Wie tief geht es rein?Ist es etwa ein Meter draußen schon ein Meter tief oder erst 10 meter?
-Strömungsgeschwindigkeit?
-Bei der Schnur ist wichtig,ob schlammiger oder kiesiger oder gar steiniger Boden?
-Außerdem ist wichtig,ob es ein Gewässer mit viel Steinen und Bodenbeschaffenheit(Möglichkeiten zum Festhängen)ist
-Möchtest du von einem Steg oder Boot oder von Land aus angeln?


----------



## upahde (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Hallo,

hier weitere Info´s zum Gewässer.

Es handelt sich um einen See der nach einem Meter auch ca ein einhalb Meter tief ist. Soviel ich bis jetzt gemerkt habe ist der Boden steinig. Die meisten Aale sollen in Ufernähe gefangen worden sein. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Lechfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

OK,und sind viele Möglichkeiten zum Festhängen da?Dann bräuchtest du nämlich eine steifere Rute und eine dickere Schnur.


----------



## upahde (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*



			
				Lechfischer schrieb:
			
		

> OK,und sind viele Möglichkeiten zum Festhängen da?Dann bräuchtest du nämlich eine steifere Rute und eine dickere Schnur.


 
meinst du jetzt Krautbänke und versunkene Äste ??

Also es sind einige kleine Schilfbestände am Ufer aber nicht sehr viel ca 1m * 1/2 m  und immer so ca drei Meter voneinander entfernt.


----------



## Lechfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Ja,schon!Ich mein alles,wo ein Aal sich fest hängen kan.Äste,Steine,Seerosen,Schilf,große Wasserpflanzen..........
Also meiner Meinung nach brauchst du keine so starke Rute.Du musst nicht weit werfen,keine Strömung,wenig Möglichkeiten zum Festhängen....Deutet alles auf eine schwächere Rute hin.Also ich würd Wurfgewicht 30-60gr,etwa 2 - 2.5Meter lang mit einer 40er Mono empfehlen.
Ich bin jedoch auch "neu" beim Aalangeln.Ich übernehme keine Haftung#x #x .Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.|znaika: |znaika: :q :q :q


----------



## upahde (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antworten werde es morgen nacht mal ausprobieren melde mich dann wieder 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Affe (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

ich finde 40er Mono ist etwas sehr dick ... 
Ich benutze eigendlich immer meine 30er Mono ob beim Zander oder beim Aal angeln immer nur die Schnur


----------



## Lechfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Probier mal eine Schwimmermontage.Du musst ja eh nicht weit werfen.Du kannst den Köder ja sozusagen vor dir ins Wasser fallen lassen.geh aber sicher,dass der Wurm auch auf Grund aufliegt.Angel gleich vor dem Ufer in etrwa 1 Meter Wassertiefe!
Und Petri Heil für Morgen Abend!


----------



## Lechfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Ja,30er ist schon auch in Ordnung,ich hab halt ne 40er drauf,weil man damit 0 Materialverlust hat.Da zieht man eher den Stein aus dem Wasser als dass das Blei abreist,aber stimmt schon!Auch besonders wenn er mit Schwimmer angelt,ist ne 30er vielleicht schon besser.Als Vorfach empfehle ich ne 22-24er.


----------



## Darry (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Habe bei meinem Dealer ne "witzige" Rute entdeckt "Balzer Magic Aal Picker" ist 2,85m lang und bis 125g Wrfgw. Sensible Spitze mit Knicklichthalterung für die Bißanzeige Nachts. Leider finde ich die Rute online auf die schnelle nicht, viel. gibt es die ja bei eBay????#c 
(Im Balzer-Katalog is die Magic-Serie nicht drin).


----------



## Lechfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*



			
				Darry schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bei meinem Dealer ne "witzige" Rute entdeckt "Balzer Magic Aal Picker" ist 2,85m lang und bis 125g Wrfgw. Sensible Spitze mit Knicklichthalterung für die Bißanzeige Nachts. Leider finde ich die Rute online auf die schnelle nicht, viel. gibt es die ja bei eBay????#c
> (Im Balzer-Katalog is die Magic-Serie nicht drin).


Die scheint mir für den See etwas überdimensioniert

Gibt es denn da auch wirklich große Aale(1 Meter+)


----------



## upahde (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Also soviel ich weiß sind die Aale im Schnitt so um die 50 cm


----------



## nordman (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

nee, solche ruten taugen in seen aber nichts. da sollte man schon mit offenem bügel fischen.


auch diese ganzen sonst zum aalangeln empfohlenen ruten mit 2-3 m länge sind echt mist an stehenden gewässern

ich würde ne karpfenrute mit 3,6 m länge und 2 lbs tc nehmen.

hauptschnur 0,30 monofil ist ok, vorfach eher dicker, wegen der zähne.

wer schon mal nen 2 kg breitkopf über längere distanz drillen mußte und danach die vorfachschnur begutachtet hat, wird mir recht geben. und bloß keine geflochtene als vorfach!


----------



## Lechfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Nimm auf jeden Fall ne sensiblere !Bei "nur" 50cm langen Aalen!


----------



## mcrae (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Also ich nutze zum Aalangeln von 2,7m Matchrute(WG 3-12g) bis zur 3,6m Grundrute (WG 80-170g) eigendlich fast alles.
Ich angel in einen kleineren Fluss bzw im See in Ufernähe (bis15m).
Als Schnur hab ich 0,22 mono bis 0,38 geflochtene (je nach Rute).
Ich angel auf Aal eigendlich nur auf Grund, meistens mit 35 -45g Laufblei und 60cm Vorfach, 4-6er Haken in rot(!!) und Tau/Mist/Rotwurm je nach Verfügbarkeit.
In einer Nacht gehen da so 5- ??? massige Aale ans trockene...


----------



## nordman (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

warum unbedingt rote haken???;+


----------



## Lechfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*



			
				Lechfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,schon!Ich mein alles,wo ein Aal sich fest hängen kan.Äste,Steine,Seerosen,Schilf,große Wasserpflanzen..........
> Also meiner Meinung nach brauchst du keine so starke Rute.Du musst nicht weit werfen,keine Strömung,wenig Möglichkeiten zum Festhängen....Deutet alles auf eine schwächere Rute hin.Also ich würd Wurfgewicht 30-60gr,etwa 2 - 2.5Meter lang mit einer 30er Mono empfehlen.
> Ich bin jedoch auch "neu" beim Aalangeln.Ich übernehme keine Haftung#x #x .Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.|znaika: |znaika: :q :q :q


 
Ich bleib weiterhin dabei.Des ist meine Empfehlung.Wenn er mit ner Matchrute angelt und dann beißt plötzlich ein 1 Meter Aal,ist er ja sonst auch im Arsch.Wenn der abgeht,wird er sich ewig Vorwürfe machen.:q :q


----------



## upahde (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Ich kenn mich zwar noch nicht so gut aus aber ich denke auch das eine Match wohl nicht das richtige ist für mein Gewässer denn man muss ja auch mal mit einem Fehlbiss rechnen und auf einmal hängt dann ein Hecht dran. Also denke ich doch das das etwas stärkere Gerät doch sinnvoller ist. 

Bin aber auch weiterhin dankbar über jeden Tip den ich von euch bebekomme. 


Gruß 
Uwe


----------



## nordman (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

ach, das geht zur not auch. ich hab mal einen von 1,8 kilo mit der match an 23er mono als beifang beim zanderangeln gefangen, war ein heißer tanz.

übrigens würde ich auch immer die grundangel der pose vorziehen, man ist damit viel flexibler und effektiver.

aber zum gezielten aalangeln ist eine karpfenrute das beste.


----------



## Lechfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Wenn du mit Schwimmer angelst,dann erkennst du die Bisse ja unabhängig von der Rute.Wenn du also ein paar Bisse hattest und sie sind wieder ausgeschlitzt,weißt du,deine Rute ist zu hart oder die Bremse zu hart und wenn sie sich festsetzen,weißt du sie ist zu weichoder die Bremse zu locker.Also probiers einfach aus!


----------



## Lechfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

@nordman:Wenn die Aale aber mal vorsichtig beißen oder man nen Schnürsenkel dran hat,ist doch ein Schwimmer besser.Besonders wenn das Wasser so steil abfällt wie an seinem Gewässer.Da kann man den Schwimmer direkt vor seinen Füßen hinlegen und perfekt einstellen und austarieren.


----------



## nordman (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

@lechfischer: das ist so nicht richtig. die laufbleiangel ist bei geöffnetem bügel sensibler als eine posenmontage.

ich fische immer so, dabei benutze ich elektronische bißanzeiger. allerdings muß ich dazusagen, daß ich überwiegend mit köderfischen angle, allein schon wegen der schnürsenkel...


----------



## BigEarn (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Ich nehm zum Aalangeln Light-Sea-Jigger Ruten. Hohes Wurfgewicht brauche ich gelegentlich am Fluss, deshalb fallen sie etwas stärker aus. Die Spitze ist allerdings supersensibel, weswegen jegliche Bisse verlässlich angezeigt werden. 
Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch das wichtigste, da ich die Bisse nur über die Spitze erkenne und relativ früh anschlage. Vom "laufen lassen" halte ich gar nichts mehr. Viel zu viele Aale habe ich dadurch verloren. 
Ansonsten würde ich dir eine einfache Grundblei-Montage empfehlen mit ca.30gr Blei bei deinen Bedingungen. Hakengröße 4-6, was du bei zu vielen Fehlbissen allerdings nach oben/unten korrigieren kannst. 
Auf jeden Fall würde ich eine Rute in unmittelbarer Ufernähe auslegen. Dort habe ich oft die besten Fänge gemacht. Ufernah ist hierbei wirklich so gemeint. In manchen Nächten habe ich fast ausschließlich 1 m vor dem Ufer (fast schon im Gras :q ) gefangen. Allerdings solltest du die Montage wenn möglich etwas links oder rechts anstatt direkt vor deinen Füßen auslegen.


----------



## nordman (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

dann angelst du aber auch mit wurm, oder? mit köderfisch und nicht laufen lassen, das geht in die hose... zumindest an stehenden gewässern


----------



## upahde (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Ihr schreibt immer von "Schnürsenkel" ???? #c 

Sind das sehr dünne und untermassige Aale ??? #c 

Wie gesagt ich bin ein alter Jungangler der erst noch am lernen ist denn das Angeln lernt man erst am Wasser und nicht im Lehrgang für den Schein


----------



## nordman (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

jawohl, mit schnürsenkel sind aale gemeint, die erst noch welche werden wollen.


----------



## BigEarn (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Ja, beim Fischen mit Wurm halte ich "laufen lassen" für falsch. Angel zwar mit Baitrunner-Rollen (da fliegt nicht gleich die Rute weg, wenn ich einschlafe  ), setze aber bei den ersten ernsthaften Anzeichen eines Bisses den Anschlag. Die Fehlbiss-Quote liegt seitdem deutlich niedriger.


----------



## Lechfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*



			
				BigEarn schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings solltest du die Montage wenn möglich etwas links oder rechts anstatt direkt vor deinen Füßen auslegen.


Des ist richtig.Am besten sogar 20 Meter von dir weg.Sonst hören die Aale dich.

Ja,Schnürsenkel sind untermaßige.


----------



## nordman (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

naja, ich betrachte eigentlich alle aale unter 50 als schnürsenkel. und an meinem hausgewässer ist das mindestmass 35cm


----------



## upahde (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ich betrachte eigentlich alle aale unter 50 als schnürsenkel. und an meinem hausgewässer ist das mindestmass 35cm


 
Bei uns hat der Aal ein Schonmass von 40 cm


----------



## Reisender (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Schitt !!! hatte ich meine hose wieder offen gelassen....|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 


|sagnix |sagnix   


ein irres teiel......#6 #6


----------



## Franky (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Nun... Ich breche hier auch bei den Umständen (See, Ufernähe, kritischer Grund) eine Lanze für die Posenangelei... Problem: man sollte wach bleiben und das verschwindende Knicklicht sehen können... :q 'Ne Matchrute ist auch für meinen Geschmack ein wenig "unterdimensioniert", aber um 50 g WG reichen locker, dito 'ne Monofile um 0,25 - 0,30 mm...
Für die Grundangelei: max. 60 g WG, selbiges Monofil und Tiroler Hölzl als Grundblei. Vorteil: die Dinger setzen sich nicht ganz so schnell komplett fest, wie bleispielsweise Sarg- oder Birnenbleie. Und für mich gilt nunmal: je leichter, desto sensibel und so leicht wie eben möglich...


----------



## upahde (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> Nun... Ich breche hier auch bei den Umständen (See, Ufernähe, kritischer Grund) eine Lanze für die Posenangelei... Problem: man sollte wach bleiben und das verschwindende Knicklicht sehen können... :q 'Ne Matchrute ist auch für meinen Geschmack ein wenig "unterdimensioniert", aber um 50 g WG reichen locker, dito 'ne Monofile um 0,25 - 0,30 mm...
> Für die Grundangelei: max. 60 g WG, selbiges Monofil und Tiroler Hölzl als Grundblei. Vorteil: die Dinger setzen sich nicht ganz so schnell komplett fest, wie bleispielsweise Sarg- oder Birnenbleie. Und für mich gilt nunmal: je leichter, desto sensibel und so leicht wie eben möglich...


 
an Tiroler Hölzel hab ich auch schon gedacht 

habe mir gedacht das ich mit ner Grundrute  mit einem Wurfgewicht von 20 bis 60 gr. und einer 35 Mono mit einem 25er Vorfach und wie gesagt mit Tiroler Hölzel auf Grund angeln werde. 

Nun noch nee Frage wegen dem Tiroler Hölzel wie lang soll die Lauflänge sein bis der Stopper kommt ?


----------



## honeybee (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Wir angeln ja auch ab und an auf Aal.

Ich bevorzuge die Posenmontage und nicht weit vom Ufer entfernt. 2,5g Pose, 30iger Vorfach und 30iger Hauptschnur.....man kann ja nie wissen.


----------



## Franky (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

@ upahde:
Du meinst als "Selbsthakmontage"? Mach und mag ich gar nicht... Zu oft hab ich es mit entsprechender Montage erlebt, dass "man" loslies.  Kurz laufen lassen, check - Kontakt und Anschlag setzen!


----------



## upahde (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> @ upahde:
> Du meinst als "Selbsthakmontage"? Mach und mag ich gar nicht... Zu oft hab ich es mit entsprechender Montage erlebt, dass "man" loslies. Kurz laufen lassen, check - Kontakt und Anschlag setzen!


 
ja hatte ich eigentlich gemeint.

Also da Tiroler Hölzel dann frei auf der Hauptschnur laufen ?????


----------



## Cloud (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Posenmontage und nicht weit vom Ufer entfernt. 2,5g Pose, 30iger Vorfach und 30iger Hauptschnur......


 
So die Montage ist ja schon ganz nett aber das Vorfach sollte ein wenig dünner sein als die Hauptschnur, denn falls man mal einen Hänger haben sollte, hat man nicht sofort alles verloren sondern nur das Vorfach ist verschwunden.


----------



## bodenseepeter (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Ich nehme die unterschiedlichsten Angeln, von der bis 20g Spinnrute bis zur 200g Bootsrute. Geht alles. Aaaaber, ich finde, eine schwere Spinnrute 30-80g eigentlich ideal. Zumindest für meine im See mit Wurm Angelei ist es eine gute Wahl. Zudem angle ich bisher grundsätzlich auch Grund, am liebsten mit selbstgegossenen Bleien, bei Hängergefahr mit Hölzln. Schnurstärke ist 28er Hauptschnur und ebenso das Vorfach. Hatte noch nie Abrisse, nur gehen die Knoten manchmal auf. Da ist selber knote, gehe ich nicht weiter darauf ein.

Übrigens benutze ich meißt rote und blaue Haken. Rot bringt mehr, blau größere Fische. Bitte keine Regel daraus ableiten, aber es war bisher wirklich so.

Zudem finde ich es ein Gerücht, dass Aale bei Vollmond nicht beißen. Oft beißen die Hundlinge auch in anderen Mondphasen nicht.



FRAGE: Was haltet Ihr won Circle-Hooks beim Aalangeln?


----------



## Franky (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

@ Uwe:
Ja, würde ich zumindest so machen, weil ich mit der "Selbsthakklamotte" wesentlich mehr Fehlbisse hatte, als freilaufend - egal ob Tiroler Hölzl, Birnenblei (Seitenblei), "Plumpsblei" (Sargblei). Der Abstand ist da absolut nebensächlich - es gibt Fische, die schnappen sich den Köder, donnern gleich mal 2 - 5 m weg, ohne ihn zu schlucken und nehmen ihn dann erst. Keine Chance mit Selbsthakmontage! Andere nehmen den Wurm/Köfi und mümmeln den genüßlich in sich rein, bzw. inhalieren das Ding - und auch da ist das "Selbsthaken" nich sonderlich "effektiv".
Kleiner Tip: um "Freilaufend" fischen zu können, bedarf es nicht unbedingt einer Freilaufrolle. Die erleichtert das zwar um einiges, aber ein simples Stücl Fahrradschlauch, was man am Kopf den Griffes überstülpt, erfüllt mit offenem Bügel fast den gleichen Effekt. Man braucht nur die Schnur unterdurchziehen... 

@ Cloud:
Muss nicht unbedingt... Teilweise haben wir hier auch Muschelkanten, Steine und anderes Gedöns unter Wasser, woran sich unter Umständen gerade beim Aalangeln und Drillen über/auf Grund dieses Scheuern kann. Wenn man bei gleichem Durchmesser bleibt, oder diesen evtl. sogar noch erhöht, um dem Abrieb entgegen zu wirken, muss das nicht unbedingt falsch sein.

@ Peter:
Frag mal dazu Veit.....  Er hat - glaub ich  - mal 6er Sportcircles von VMC eingesetzt.......


----------



## upahde (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Danke nochmal an alle die geantwortet haben, es wurden viele meiner Fragen beantwortet, sogar welche die ich noch gar nicht gestellt hatte, die aber im Laufe der Beiträge ganz automatisch beantwortet wurden. 

Werde  morgen abend das neu angeeignete Wissen gleich mal an unserem Vereinsee ausprobieren. 

Gruß

Uwe


----------



## bodenseepeter (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Uwe, dann gib Bescheid, ob´s geholfen hat. Petri!


----------



## The_Duke (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*



			
				Darry schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bei meinem Dealer ne "witzige" Rute entdeckt "Balzer Magic Aal Picker" ist 2,85m lang und bis 125g Wrfgw. Sensible Spitze mit Knicklichthalterung für die Bißanzeige Nachts. Leider finde ich die Rute online auf die schnelle nicht, viel. gibt es die ja bei eBay????#c
> (Im Balzer-Katalog is die Magic-Serie nicht drin).



Meine beiden Neffen fischen DIESE Rute und auch ich finde die Teile nicht verkehrt!
Könnten vielleicht nen Tick länger sein, aber die 3 unterschiedlichen Ersatzspitzen sind schon nich schlecht!  #6 Die feinste Spitze zeigt auch verlässlich nen Biß von einem krüppeligen Kaulbarsch an, wenn der sich den Tauwurm inhaliert hat. Damit ist alles möglich, sowohl Stillwasser als auch heftigere Strömung. 
Der Preis ist super und zum Aalfischen muss es ja nicht unbedingt ne High-Tec-Rute sein.....
Ach ja...Schnur ist ne 17er Geflochtene....damit fische ich auch.


----------



## Erik90 (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Hallo,
was ist besser als Hauptschnure?
Mono oder Geflochtne?


----------



## upahde (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Hallo, 

war gestern bis 00.00 Uhr (wegen Nachtangelverbot von unserem Verein) mit einem kollegen auf Aal. Leider aus ein paar zupfer nichts gewesen. Werde es aber mit Sicherheit weiterhin probieren. 

Habe mich auch noch mit einem anderen Kollegen unterhalten und auch er hat mir den Tip mit der Montage gesagt die ich von euch bekommen habe. 

Also nochmals vielen Dank an alle die so fleißig geschrieben haben. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## DerStipper (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*

Ne Feederrute ist sehr gut auf Aal Sensible Spitze und dennoch starkes Rückrat falls mal enn Kapitaler rangeht.


----------



## upahde (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Rute auf Aal?*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Feederrute ist sehr gut auf Aal Sensible Spitze und dennoch starkes Rückrat falls mal enn Kapitaler rangeht.


 
hab ich mir auch schon überlegt weiss nur noch nicht so recht was für eine ich mir zulege


----------

